# problème synchronisation iPod Classic



## Jutonk (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iPod Classic 160GB et je me trouve face à un problème de synchronisation. iTunes synchronise correctement un peu plus de 1000 chansons, mais ensuite il se bloque, et il est impossible de le forcer à quitter. Je suis obligé de déconnecter mon iPod pour récupérer iTunes, et lorsque je le reconnecte, il me demande de le formater vu que je l'ai corrompu en le débranchant. J'ai essayé en ajoutant manuellement les morceaux à la place de la synchronisation automatique, mais le problème reste le même.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod!!!!


----------



## baboche (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème avec un IPOD 80 Go.  Et ca énerve...
Il ne synchronise pas plus de  4 Go depuis quelques temps. Puis il se bloque ainsi qu'iTunes. Il ne se débloque que si je déconecte l'ipod ou le réinitialise. J'ai essayé pas mal de chose : j'ai restauré et restauré, réi-installé Itunes, effacé les fichiers sur l'ipod depuis Windows (quelques bugs à ce moment, certains répertoires ne pouvant être effacés...). J'ai essayé avec un autre IPOD sur mon PC : cela marchait.
Bref je l'ai renvoyé à Apple, retour du même IPOD avec le même problème et message disant "aucun Pb détecté"


----------



## fandipod (23 Septembre 2008)

Arrêter la synchronisation automatique et essayé la manuel.


----------



## baboche (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai essayé aussi...


----------



## hamoniak (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, je vien d'arriver sur ce forum justement pour le même probleme...

J'ai un ipod classic 80GO et il plante fréquemment lors de la synchronisation. 

Je tiens a préciser que le revendeur n'a jamais corrigé le probleme malgré deux retours en réparation (ils ont dit : "ça fonctionne tres bien... etes vous sûr d'avoir rechargé la batterie... faite la mise a jour", ils ont oublié de me dire de l'allumer tant qu'a faire :rateau.

Mon ipod se "freeze" toujours en plein milieu du transfert (que ce soit en synchronisation ou en disque dur externe) et plus rien de répond, ya plus qu'a tirer sur le fil et faire reset .

je crois que je commence a comprendre le probleme mais rien n'est certain : j'arrive a synchroniser quelques pistes en mode manuel des la premiere connection (200 ce matin du premier coup et pareil hier matin !) et au bout d'un certain temps ils recommence a planter, et la plus possible meme pour 10 pistes ! 

J'en ai conclu a une surchauffe du pod lorsqu'il est branché a l'ordi. ça ne fonctionne qu'apres un long moment sans activité mais apres... meme reboot de l'ordi et ipod n'y font plus rien !

Qu'en pensez vous  ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Octobre 2008)

Balance le au SAV d'Apple...


----------



## swiipz (19 Octobre 2008)

Slt Je me demande si Apple nous prend pas pour des c... Franchement j'ai eu le même problème avec mon ipod classic il planté au bout de 4Go je suis allé 4 fois à la FNAC de Lyon à la Part Dieu, C'est une équipe d'incapable, donc il est parti au SAV Apple et j'ai eu droit à un ipod neuf!! Et maintenant il ne se recharge meme plus problème des la première recharge de la batterie!!! Il faut faire une chose c'est allé chez les SAV Fnac ou autre puis gueler quand il y a plein de mode!!! Il aime pas trop ça!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Octobre 2008)

fnac n'en a rien à fouttre... go sav apple de nouveau...


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Il faut de suite le renvoyer au sav d'Apple. Ils te donneront normalement une réponse efficace pour ton problème.


----------



## Ba0 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème, est-ce qu'une solution a été trouvé ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (16 Décembre 2008)

comme tu peux le constater, non ... Go sav apple .


----------



## Ba0 (17 Décembre 2008)

L'ipod marche, j'ai mis une quarantaine de chanson hier et tout marche parfaitement, le problème vient juste de la quantité apparement. De plus mon ipod n'est plus garantie depuis 1 mois là...


----------



## mactirelou (16 Juillet 2010)

Mon 1er iPod classic s est bloque Apple me l a change hors garantie j en suis au deuxième et au bout d' un an ce dernier ne se synchronise plus il plante iTunes j ai fait restaurer et toujours rien, comment faire ?


----------



## soumaida (5 Janvier 2011)

Dès que quelqu'un a une solution, j'attends. J'ai le meme problème. D'abord mon i pod (160Go) s'est mis à passer au morceau suivant au bout de 15 à 30 secondes et sur certains morceaux seulement. 2 visites à la Fnac ils disent que le problème est sur mon Itunes, que chez eux aucun souci puisqu'ils synchronisent à partir de leur MAC. J'ai les mêmes pbs que vous au bout de 400 morceaux. J'en ai 5700 !!!! Alors dès que qulequ'un comprend le truc... Ca vaut meme pas le coup de l'envoyer à apple donc ??? Ou meme d'en redemander un neuf ? Le mien est sous garantie jusqu'en mars.


----------



## woodoochild64 (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 

Voilà déjà quelque temps que mon disque dure de mon macbook m'a lâcher sans prévenir et du coup plus de musique dans mon Itunes, heureusement j'ai mais 2 Ipod avec de la musique dedans, le seul problème c'est qu'il m'est impossible de passé la musique de mes Ipod ( classique 30 go ) sur ma bibliothèque Itune, donc pas moyen de récupérer  ma musique. 
Je sais que Senuti permet de récupérer la musique mais c'est limité a 1000 titres , et quand les 2 Ipod sont pleins et bien ça limite vite les choix. 
De plus je ne compte pas me retaper tous les imports cd sur mac et passé un temps fou. 
J'aimerai savoir si l'un d'entre vous avez un vrai solutions sans payer un Senuti ( je trouve ça aberrant de devoir payer un logiciel pour récupérer  quelque chose qui nous appartient déjà). 
Voilà si quelqu'un a un solution. 

Merci par avance à tous.


----------



## edbey91 (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai 10 000 musique dans ma bibliotheque Itunes, et j ai été olbliger de reformater mon Ipod ( que j avais mis en gestion manuel à l epoque ). Hier je me suis dit que j allais le mettre en synchronisation automatique de facon a ce que chaque fois que l Ipod se connecte, il se synchronise. Mais apres qu Itunes m ai fait 3 fois la blague de synchroniser l Ipod jusque 7 000 chansons puis il me dit probleme avec la musique " ... ". Je clicke sur OK puis il me dit synchronisation terminé. Je deconnect l Ipod et la, surprise, aucune musique. En gros, j ai perdu pres de 6h   ...

Maintenant, je pense avoir touvé ( j ai deja importer une partie des musique et l Ipod est ocp en ce moment ) LA solution. Il faut decocher tout la selection ( cmb+a puis click droit, decocher tout la selection ).
Recocher une partie de selection, moi je fais par tranche de 500 puis synchroniser l Ipod, l ejecter et verifier que les chansons ce sont bien ajouter. Rebrancher l Ipod, cocher des elements en plus et resynchroniser... La manipulation est longue et chiante a faire, mais je n ai pas encore trouver d autre solution. 

A mon avis, l ipod ne sait pas gerer un trop grand flux d information en meme temps et c est pour cette raison qu il plante. Je trouve sa stupide de la part d'Apple de ne pas avoir su gérer un tel probleme, car si on achete un ipod 160Gb, c est qu'on a de la musique a mettre dessus


----------



## drkiriko (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
 un problème récurrent m'arrive avec mes 2 ipods classic (80 et 120 gb). Tous les, disons, 8 jours, quand je veux les synchroniser, je les vois monter sur l'écran de mon imac et rien! ils n'apparaissent pas sur la colonne de gauche d'iTunes. Je n'ai plus qu'à les retirer et attendre un ou deux jours pour synchroniser de nouvelles émissions (france-culture).
 Ce n'est pas très grave puisqu'ils m'enregistrent et restituent au poil, mais je n'apprécie pas trop leur côté capricieux :hein:! Quant à iTunes, j'actualise normalement tous les jours
 voyez-vous une raison à cela? j'ajouterai que j'ai près de 1800 émissions maintenant .
 amicalement
docki


----------

